# iReport: Kompatibilitätsproblem?!



## Snape (24. Mrz 2009)

Mahlzeit,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Fremdsoftware mit Jasper-Report-(Druck-)Dateien .jrxml und .jasper.
Nun will ich sie erweitern. In den jrxml-Dateien sehe ich, dass sie mit iReport erstellt wurden.
Also lade ich mir die aktuelle Version des iReport-Programms 3.1.4 herunter und öffne darin die jrxml, bearbeite und erweitere sie. Das Problem ist nun: Die Ausgabe sieht nicht mehr so aus wie vorher. Das heißt, dass
- die Umrandungen bei Labels und Textfeldern plötzlich weg sind.
- Umlaute durch Sonderzeichen ersetzt wurden.

Vergleiche ich die originale jrxml mit der von iReport 3.1.4, sehe ich erhebliche Unterschiede, so dass ein Merge weder sinnvoll ist noch den gewünschten Erfolg bringt.
Auch nach Installation von iReport 3.0.0 wird die jrxml-Datei so verändert, dass der Report noch immer nicht korrekt ist und weiterhin die o.g. Fehler aufweist.

a) Kennt jemand das Problem und hat es bereits gelöst, wenn ja, wie?
b) Wenn das nicht gehen sollte - kann ich evtl. per Hand, sprich Kommandozeile, selbst die jrxml-Dateien kompilieren? So wie es aussieht, verändert die 3.0.0 meine originale jrxml noch am wenigsten. Wenn ich diese Änderungen herausschmeissen und dann selbst kompilieren könnte...


----------



## benders (24. Mrz 2009)

Hi!

Ich hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Problem, als ich zwischen iReport und dem Netbeans-Plugin wechselte.
Da es die ersten Schritte in JasperReport waren, habe ich es nicht weiterverfolgt und bin bei iReport geblieben.

Hast Du im iReport den Menüpunkt Optionen/Kompabilität gesehen?

Bernd


----------



## Snape (25. Mrz 2009)

Hi,
nein, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Aber welche von den vielen Versionen soll ich wohl nehmen? Die Original-Reports müssten von Mitte 2007 ungefähr sein.


----------



## benders (25. Mrz 2009)

Mitte 2007 war die JasperReport Version 1.2.* aktuell.
Ab August 2007 1.3.0.

Schau mal unter;
JasperAssistant Report Designer for JasperReports - Release Archive


----------



## Snape (25. Mrz 2009)

OK, danke. Das heißt aber wohl, dass ich die Änderungen noch mal in der originalen Datei machen darf, oder?


----------



## benders (25. Mrz 2009)

Wie weit geht es denn jetzt? Bin auch neugierig.
Kannst Du die Originale mit iReport lesen, ändern, compilieren... und das Ergebnis ist gut?


----------



## Snape (25. Mrz 2009)

Momentan bin ich noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Version. Die Reports sind wohl doch etwas Älter, November-Dezember 2006. Ich verstehe nur die JasperAssistance-Download-Seite nicht. Da steht überall etwas von Eclipse, das verwende ich aber nicht.


----------



## benders (25. Mrz 2009)

Klar, aber es steht dort, welche JasperReport-Version damals aktuell ist.


----------



## Snape (25. Mrz 2009)

Stimmt.
Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet: Beim Öffnen zeigt mir iReport durchaus an, dass einige TAGs veraltet (deprecated) sind, leider werden sie dann auch entsprechend entfernt in der jrxml.Und genau das sorgt beim Kompilieren dafür, dass das Ergebnis wieder falsch wird.

Da ich hier offenbar nicht so recht weiter komme, hilft mir vielleicht ein anderer Ansatz: Wie werden denn in den aktuellen JasperReport- und iReport-Versionen Label und Textfelder umrandet? In den originalen jrxml Dateien scheinen dafür die Tags border, topBorder, leftBorder im Style notwendig zu sein. Wie geht das aktuell? In den Properties für Label und Textfeld finde ich m.E. nichts dazu.


----------



## benders (25. Mrz 2009)

Hoffentlich habe ich Dich richtig verstanden.

Definiere Dir doch auch einen Style "Format/Styles ..."

Danach setze bei Deinen Feldern die Style über die Eigenschaften..


----------

